# Distillate for JD H



## cknuth (Jan 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what fuels are OK to run in the H? Nobody sells "distillate" any more. It would seem that anything from red diesel to Jet A would work, but I don't want to hurt it. Is there anything that should not be used?

When you warm up the engine on gas, then switch over, do you have to play with the mixture to get it to run right?


----------

